# Black eyed peas



## mbasiszta (Mar 28, 2008)

I just wanted to see if anyone else likes this dish. In the Deep South it is a traditional New Year's dish. I like it so much I make it 3 or 4 times a year.

Recently I did the normal thing of cooking the beans and rice separately, then spread them on cooked smoked pork cutlets with American mustard and BBQ sauce. It was wonderful. How easy. How yummy.

Chau, Marty


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 28, 2008)

Black-eyed peas are a New Year's tradition I think no matter where you live here 

I like to toss them with rice, cooked pork, sauteed/browned onions, and then throw in a little "Mexico" with some cilantro, lime juice, and cumin.  Top them with some cheese, sour cream, some pico de gallo, and chow down!


----------



## GB (Mar 28, 2008)

Here is my favorite black eyed pea recipe:

Black Eyed Pea Salad


----------



## mbasiszta (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice bit of information. I love all things Mexican food, so the idea of a little "Mexico"  is wonderful! Carmelized onions even; wow! Yep, going to definitely try these additions. Thanks!


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 28, 2008)

I like all beans it seems.  Love BEPeas.  make them often, often mix with black beans or in a three bean chili with pintos too.  Great with sausage or pork.


----------



## mbasiszta (Mar 28, 2008)

Lol, Robo. Me too: I love all legumes. Maybe it has something to do with the fact that I seem to be immune to the gassy problems most people have with beans. Beans and rice, eaten together, are a perfect protein. But I am a big time meat eater, too.


----------



## AllenOK (Mar 30, 2008)

I love black-eyed peas, however, it seems my other half, my MIL, and the kids would rather pass.  Go figure....


----------



## ChefJune (Mar 30, 2008)

I love 'em, and prepare them often... the "old-fashioned way" with ham hocks and rice...  sometimes without the hocks, and serve them with duck confit..

easy, good, healthful and inexpensive. An all-round winner in my book!


----------



## mbasiszta (Mar 31, 2008)

Black-eyed peas aren't for everyone - they have a distinctive taste that I like. And I too like them in the traditional fashion, but I am also going to try the salads that have been suggested in this thread. More excuses to try more Black-eyed peas!


----------



## David Cottrell (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks mbasiszta (esq.) for the blackeye pea discussion. Growing up in the South (the "old" South US) I thought blackeye peas were our national dish. Glad to have these contemporary ideas!


----------



## simplicity (Mar 31, 2008)

This is an old recipe.  It makes an easy and refreshing summer lunch.

1-1/2 cups drained black-eyed peas, drained
1 cup chicken, boned and chopped
1/4 cup celery, chopped
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 cup cooked rice
1/4 cup chopped onions
1/4 cup mayonnaise
1 teaspoon pepper
1 dash hot sauce

Blend ingredients and pack in mold.  Let set for at least 1/2 hour. Ice with topping

Topping
1 avocado, mashed
1/2 cup sour cream
1 teaspoon garlic salt
1/2 cup mayonnaise
1/2 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon lemon juice


----------

